# Baiting coons?



## BBD 25 (Feb 14, 2009)

Ive been putting whole corn out for about a month and every week its GONE. Deer been tearing up. Ive herd of people having bait buckets! is that corn in a bucket hung from a tree limb? Thats what im guessing. So how do yall bait your coons? im starting a couple new dogs and would like to better their odds!


----------



## nc dawg (Feb 14, 2009)

Here ya go:
Take a 5 gal. bucket, cut a 2 inch hole in the side
down at the bottom. Stick a 2 inch piece of 2 inch sch.40 pipe in the hole about 1/2 to3/4 of a inch. Fill it full of dog food and tie the bucket
at the bottom of a tree.The coons will stick his
little paw in the pipe and drag out the food.


----------



## hogsanddogs (Feb 14, 2009)

*Dog food is probably best*

I agree with him but i always use a smaller piece of pipe like one inch because the coons are bad to rake out more than they will eat with the two inch pipe and waste some plus the smaller pipe takes them longer to get full. I also like to put peanut butter on the spout the first few times i fill it up so they find it easier


----------



## mriver72 (Feb 14, 2009)

pour some Kool Aid on the dry dog food right out of the pack they really love it ...


----------



## hogsanddogs (Feb 14, 2009)

*Kool aid*

I have heard that about kool aid before but i just have not ever tried it


----------



## evan gourley (Feb 15, 2009)

i like to fill an old tire with corn-also,wet the corn real good-i find the deer dont like soured corn quite as much


----------



## carabrook (Feb 15, 2009)

I use the cheapest dog food possible and sometimes put the grape koolaid in with it. I also find that after the coons get coming to it the koolaid is no longer needed. 

Here's info from another post about feeders showing ours

I made some feeders specifically for coons but the same design will work for deer with corn.

Materials

- one piece of 4.5 ft long PVC pipe 6 inch diameter
- one pvc cap to fit the pipe
- one steel T rail fence post
- three pieces of 2 x 2 pressure treat 10 inches long

I used decking screws and you attach two of the pieces of pressure treated wood across the bottom of the pipe. Leave a two inch wide space between them in the middle of the pipe.

Pound the T rail into the gound so that there is four feet of it sticking above the ground

Place the pipe over the T rail with the wood spacers down

Fill the pipe with corn

Using the decking screws attach the third piece of wood to the top/outside of the pipe cap (makes it easier to get on and off)

Place the cap on your pipe

Your done. Gravity feeds the corn. I use cheap dog food for my coon feeders and found I had a lot of other critters eating at my expense so I fenced around them and cut small entrances so that dogs and coyotes couldn't get at the food. Still get possums, cats, foxes but they don't eat as much as the other critters. With corn I don't think you will have as much an issue and they should work well for deer. Pictures attached are with and without the fence. The bottom picture shows the two wood pieces and how much they dug it out when I didn't get it filled fast enough for their liking, lol


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Feb 15, 2009)

I use buckets and tire feeders. The way I make a tire feeder is I get an old tire that is still on the rim, drill about 5 2" holes evenly spaced through the sidewall. Then, when I get the feeder where I want it, I pour 50# of corn in it, then fill the rest of it up with water. Then you can either put some grape koolaid or some coon potion. A feeder like this will usually last me about a month, where a bucket last a week. Also, when I put a new feeder out, I usually take a jar of cheap peanut butter, cut the bottom out, screw the lid off, then take a nail and nail the lid to a tree about 6 feet high of the ground and screw the jar back on the lid, and then smear some peanut butter all around the tree and feeder. This draws them in really fast.


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Feb 15, 2009)

We always take an old deer stand climber and put it 8 to 10 feet off the ground.Then use a bucket like talked about above put in stand and wire bucked to tree, works good for us.


----------



## BBD 25 (Feb 15, 2009)

nc dawg said:


> Here ya go:
> Take a 5 gal. bucket, cut a 2 inch hole in the side
> down at the bottom. Stick a 2 inch piece of 2 inch sch.40 pipe in the hole about 1/2 to3/4 of a inch. Fill it full of dog food and tie the bucket
> at the bottom of a tree.The coons will stick his
> little paw in the pipe and drag out the food.



Could someone send me a picture of this? Also CARABROOK, whats the 2X4's for. why not just put the pipe really close to the ground. What your doing is alot like what i do for deer! I put a steal rod in the ground or tie it to a tree.


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Feb 15, 2009)

Heres how I do it, I take a nipple with threads on one end, then I take a nut, drill a hole big enough for the threads to go through the bucket, then screw the nut onto the nipple.


----------



## Blue Iron (Feb 15, 2009)

I either use tires still on the rim, or like Chase's bucket above, but I don't go to all that trouble, I just cut a 2X2 inch hole right at the bottom (Like his PVC fitting, only just a square hole) and they'll rake it out.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 15, 2009)

You can take deer feeder and not turn it on.
Check out these pics.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=126897&highlight=


----------



## Hardwood (Feb 15, 2009)

We used to start young dogs on buckets like Chase posted above. Usually made for a quick race and good learnin for the pup. And less chance of gettin on a deer if ya turn em out close to the bait.


----------



## Mwaldrop (Feb 15, 2009)

buckets with dog food seem to be the best i've used,corn just dont seem to work as good.  but i drill a screw thru the small pvc pipe, makes em work for it. Also i trap and bait areas with marshmellows!!!! i'm telling you they absolutely love em, we laugh and call em white acorns. I try to feed deer with peanut butter but the coons just rip it down no matter how i secure it. and another good way to get a bucket hot is spray vanilla extract over the tree/bucket and i always pour some in the creeks near by. if marshmellows were not so exspensive and bulky i'd fill buckets with them!


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, buckets and feeders are excellent for real young dogs, but once they start treeing coons consistently on feeders, pull them off the feeders and hunt them on wild coons and hunt them by theirselves. I know its boring hunting dogs by theirselves, which usually means hunting by yourself, but thats how you make good coon dogs great coon dogs. I would like to see competition hunts go to strictly hunting wild coons, then we could really see who the real coon dogs where.


----------



## carabrook (Feb 15, 2009)

The wood on the bottom of our feeders is 2 x 2 and it is to hold it off the ground so the food gravity feeds. The hole feeder is dropped down over a T rail so they wood is spaced apart


----------



## jughead (Oct 4, 2009)

tires with holes, dont they fill with water ? more info please. pics ?


----------

